
Damnatio memoriae - networked
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damnatio_memoriae
======
nvader
This is one of those interesting concepts that are inherently meta, since any
reference to a successful target, ipso facto, voids the success of the
technique. Even the order to forget person X is paradoxical, because its own
existence guarantees its own failure.

It reminds me of that old chestnut where you can break a certain thing by
saying it's name aloud: "Silence".

~~~
esnible3
Few names survive beyond their great-grandchildren unless there are
contemporary records to remind people. After the statues are destroyed and
books containing are not allowed to be published very little will be left.

Think about how little you know of your own great-grandparents.

For the future, imagine a world where no book, weblog, or tweet is allowed to
contain a two word phrase matching a particular SHA-1.

